# Thomas Yates of Leicester



## Tslineuk (Jul 1, 2015)

I collect Thomas Yates of Friargate, Preston, Pocket Watches. I bought a watch from the USA recently that was inscribed on the dial.

'Thos Yates, 123 Belgravegate, Leicester. The movement was engraved 'English Manufacture.' I have searched for this maker but have not found any information about him. Has anyone come across this maker? Would really appreciate any information available.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

What year is the watch?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

There is a Thomas Yates of Friargate, Preston, 1820's-70's.

I believe he invented some form of escapment, as such, his timepieces are quite sought after.

I'll have a trawl through my records to see if I can add any further detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

The only one i can find atm is this one from a 1911 census, the home address is about 5 miles from the one you have which may be a shop?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The shop is now a "fish pedicure spa".


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

The house in Wanlip Road Syston had nine rooms and only 3 family members lived there so quite large.


----------



## Tslineuk (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks BRUMMIE, I can follow this line. THEE Thomas Yates of Preston had. Son called Thomas W Yates who in the 1871 Census was classed as Watchmaker & aged 24 (born 1851). After this Census he diisappears from the scene & not mentioned again. It is possible he died, or left home for good. Thomas senior died Feb 1890 & in his will left everything to his Spinster daughter Hannah! Surely, if his son was alive he would have inherited something.

Hannah eventually sold the Shop, which was at 12 Friargate, Preston in 1919 & the Shop is still there today & still called Thos Yates. jeweller!


----------



## Tslineuk (Jul 1, 2015)

One other thing, watch is hall marked for Birmingham 1910.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Tslineuk said:


> One other thing, watch is hall marked for Birmingham 1910.


 Hi

Makers of pocket watch movements quite often sent these out to specialist case makers to house their movements, as such, the case maker marks differed from the movement marks.

Birmingham & Coventry in particular, was renowned for it's case making expertise?, may explain why it was hallmarked in Birmingham (nearest assay office)?

At that time the principal watch making centres where London, Coventry & Liverpool, Coventry being midway on the transportation hub!

Many swiss movements (including wristwatches) were cased by English case makers, so as to avoid high tariffs for precious metal imports.

Hope this helps.

Alan


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This is an interesting read, perhaps explaining more about the case making in Birmingham towards the turn of the centuary.

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogdennison.php

The jewellrey quarter is going to this day, and as a kid i would spend time in that area with my nan.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> This is an interesting read, perhaps explaining more about the case making in Birmingham towards the turn of the centuary.
> 
> http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogdennison.php


 Along with Dennison there were many celebrated case makers worthy of note particularly in Coventry, such as Rotherams, Vale & the most eminent J Player & Son.

In my humble opinion the most accomplished of them all, Bahn Bonniksen!

It would be remiss of me not to include Birmingham case maker George Arnold Stoll (Stolkace), latterly wristwatch case movements, including early Rolex movements.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I know Belgrave Road well, and went to school in Syston - one straight road separates the two (melton road)

123 was for many years Leicester largest Sari outfitters, and we visited just the other week. Keith Vaz MP's office/washing machine salesmans office is next door.

The other local source, who will know more about the watches side, is Steve at Rytetime. Or the Coventry watch museum?


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

This may be of interest:

http://www.antiquewatchstore.com/home/2268-kleinlein-rules-and-practice-for-adjusting-watches.html


----------

